# Another Lantern Question



## Jim Ammons (May 29, 2017)

Years ago in a Coleman lantern or stove a person could use Amoco white gas for the fuel. Can high octane gas be used in one now?


----------



## Jim Ammons (May 30, 2017)

Anyone?????????????????


----------



## ilbcnu (May 30, 2017)

burning unleaded and high octane will produce varnish which will clog the tubes and gum up the mantles, you can use it safely but the associated costs of parts replacement make it not suitable


----------



## Jim Ammons (May 30, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## lagrangedave (May 30, 2017)

I never had that problem with white gas.................


----------

